# Infiniti Navigation CD in Nissan system?



## mmm72us (Jul 20, 2005)

will the Zenrin Infiniti Navigation CD's work in 02 Nissan Pathfinder Nav system? please let me know.

I see that in the Zenrin website which sells the Nav. CD's have 2 separate links for the Nissan and Infiniti CD's.


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

mmm72us said:


> will the Zenrin Infiniti Navigation CD's work in 02 Nissan Pathfinder Nav system? please let me know.
> 
> I see that in the Zenrin website which sells the Nav. CD's have 2 separate links for the Nissan and Infiniti CD's.


Infiniti map CDs do work. I purchased several on ebay for Infiniti and they work fine in my 01s Nissan NAV. The firmware CDs are different since they show the Nissan or Infiniti logo when the system starts.


----------



## duke3478 (Aug 11, 2005)

i would love to trade 'backup' copies with fellow owners, if anyone is interested..

I see no reason why we can't all have access to all 9 areas without paying an arm and a leg...


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

duke3478 said:


> i would love to trade 'backup' copies with fellow owners, if anyone is interested..
> 
> I see no reason why we can't all have access to all 9 areas without paying an arm and a leg...


It is a rip off that they have 9cd's - they should just put it all on 1 dvd 
I never knew that pathy's came with a navigation system -


----------



## mmm72us (Jul 20, 2005)

smassey321 said:


> Infiniti map CDs do work. I purchased several on ebay for Infiniti and they work fine in my 01s Nissan NAV. The firmware CDs are different since they show the Nissan or Infiniti logo when the system starts.



is updating the firmware will have any benefit? like, will it solve the most annoying thing to not able to operate the Navigation system while the vehicle is in motion. where is the firmware CD available?
also how do i find out the navigation cd's version ? I know its written on top of the CD itself, but I have a backup copy.


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

mmm72us said:


> is updating the firmware will have any benefit? like, will it solve the most annoying thing to not able to operate the Navigation system while the vehicle is in motion. where is the firmware CD available?
> also how do i find out the navigation Cd's version ? I know its written on top of the CD itself, but I have a backup copy.


There is a TSB on the firmware (PM me if you need it). The dealer got me the CD and let me flash the upgrade in the parking lot. It took less than 5 minutes. New firmware also comes with all map CDs purchased from Zenrin. BTW all Nav cars get 1 free map cd upgrade (based on VIN) so fill out the card in the user manual, mail it in and then call Zenrin after a few months and tell them you mailed in the card. When my free upgrade came it had a 2nd disk with the firmware.

The new firmware fixed a lock up issue I had with the climate control. It still does not allow use while in motion. To check the firmware version:

Start engine. Press MAP and D/N at same time for 5 sec, touch Confirmation, Navigation, Check Version. Latest version is WXC42031. Mine 01 said 42022 before the upgrade. Some 2002s already have the upgrade. 

To determine the version of your backup CD just put it in a PC. Look at the file date in Windows Explorer. If the date is in 2000 then it is 5.0. If 2001 then 5.1 and so on.


----------



## malimal (May 5, 2006)

I have region 7 and 8. If you want to sell or trade copies. send me a PM


----------



## russsell (May 18, 2006)

I have all 9 regions version 5.4. I also have the nissan upgrade cd.

Yes the nissan and Infinity maps on cd will interchange on the cd's anyway.
However there is a different upgrade cd for nissan and infinity.

David


----------



## russsell (May 18, 2006)

I have all 9 Navigation maps plus the upgrade for both the Nissan and Infinity.

All maps are version 5.4 except map 6 and map 8 is version 5.5. 

I would be willing to trade maps you don't have for version 5.5 or 5.6 when it comes out.

David


----------



## genovet (Jul 10, 2007)

Old thread...I know.

I recently bought version 5.5 region 9 on eBay for my 2002 Maxima. My Maxima currently has version version 5.4 region 8. Should version 5.5 be a plug-n-play exercise or is an installation CD required because I'm going from 5.4 to 5.5?

My Maxima is 1200 miles away, hence the change in regions, so I can't simply try it out. 

Thanks.

Tim


----------

